# Do Screen Protectors help prevent screens from cracking?



## UDCbey (Dec 5, 2012)

So I dropped my S3... And sadly, a good portion of the screen has a crack in it. I know the procedure to replace the screen is quite costly, but I am going to pay for it anyway. What I want to know though, is if a simple screen protector film increases the durability of the screen. From what I think, I believe that a screen protector is like wrapping a vase in one layer of newspaper- If you drop it, it will still break. Maybe i'm wrong?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 5, 2012)

Cracking, no, scratching, maybe.  Cracks are often the result of dropping it.  A thick rubber bumper is more effective at preventing cracks than a screen protector.


----------



## a_ump (Dec 5, 2012)

i'd have to agree^. case protector is your best bet. Personally i hate them because a phone looks so much better without one.


----------



## UDCbey (Dec 5, 2012)

So go for a rubber case or the little case samsung sells that has the screen cover (Sorta like the magic cover? I think for the ipad). Really, I would do anything to not go down the rubber route. The S3 is a sexy beast, and doesn't deserve to be clad in garish rubber, but if I have to... I WILL.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 5, 2012)

I have seen some glass type screen protectors but mainly seen for the Iphone due to it being the SAME size alot. Other than that, there is rubber casing you can buy to protect the impact of the shell.


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 5, 2012)

Do Screen Protectors help prevent screens from cracking? No.

Do Screen Protectors help prevent screens from *scratching?* Most of the time Yes

Screen protectors has limited protection to dropping, they were designed to only withstand mild scratches, like accidentally applied pressure while having keys on the same pocket, 

about the protection from dropping, rubber cases do that.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 5, 2012)

In my opinion, the screen protectors can help against cracking. There are a couple of options you have. recently a friend of mine had screen protector isntalled for 40 euros, I don't know the model but it looks impressive. And there is a video with one, where a guy hits it with a wrench and it survived. 

There is one product called Liquid Armor, I think that ones  is also good. I mean the best would be a rubber casing+screen protector, or just buy one of those mobile phones usd by climbers and adventurers, they are really tough.


----------



## scaminatrix (Dec 6, 2012)

I recommend screen protector and/or rubber cover - you'll still have a brand new looking 'phone after a year. Why would you spend all that money on a replacement screen and not spend a few bucks to protect it properly this time round?


----------



## DayKnight (Dec 6, 2012)

Nop.

They only protect your screen from getting scratched. Limited protection, to be exact.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

I cracked the digitizer on my old iPod touch 16GB and the only thing that is keeping it usable was the cheap plastic screen protector that I threw on it when I got it. Otherwise, some little pieces of glass would have popped out of the main fracture point.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 6, 2012)

Grab yourself an Otterbox. Had one on my S3 since day one, and I am damn sure it has saved my screen a few times already!


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2012)

How good is Gorillia glass from dropping? I got a ZTE Warp phone and in the specs it says Corning Gorilla Glass on it.....


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 6, 2012)

No matter how tough the glass, your phone will still crack, especially if it lands on a corner. Big force on a tiny area usually means damage no matter how you look at it.


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

Can I say it again? No, they don't help from cracking.

If I wrapped myself in a sheet of plastic wrap and jumped from my roof would I be safe from cracking? 

Galaxy 2x user here, running a "Ballistic" combo case. It combines a soft gel/rubber "sleeve" with a hard plastic/composite shell. I'll never buy another brand case or a phone that wont fit a Ballistic brand case 

http://www.goballisticcase.com/products/samsung-galaxy-s2-ballistic-shell-gel-sg-series-case


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Can I say it again? No, they don't help from cracking.
> 
> If I wrapped myself in a sheet of plastic wrap and jumped from my roof would I be safe from cracking?
> 
> ...



damn... none for my phone


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> damn... none for my phone



Your fone is fresh to market though right? Like it just came out IIRC? I think I had to wait a week or 2 before they had the SG2x versions. Otterbox also makes great cases, may want to look into them


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2012)

I think it is pretty new....


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> I think it is pretty *m*ew....



ftfy hehehe 

You may have to just wait a week or 2, maybe try msg them see if they plan to release one?


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 6, 2012)

LOL.... Nice!

and I suppose I will


----------



## m1dg3t (Dec 6, 2012)

remixedcat said:


> LOL.... Nice!
> 
> and I suppose I will



Whats the worst can happen? They say no or they don't have 

Like Sneeky menntioned, those Otterbox cases are right up there as well, they should have something for ya if Ballistic doesn't


----------

